# Weapons and Animals Series



## CSRDesigns (Jun 30, 2007)

I did some digital art the other day. This is of a dung beetle pushing a Grenade like it was some dung. I have a whole series on my website check it out... there are just to many images to show. If you wanna see them they are at http://astro308.deviantart.com. I used illustrator to vector the images then put it in photoshop and colored it and put everything in place.


----------



## NoFilter (Jul 2, 2007)

Cute idea on the beetle.


----------

